

Ask HN: How do you organize/manage your bookmarks? - may

I'm starting a couple of new projects and have bookmarks all over the place -- is there some tool that you use that's totally kick-ass? I'm currently bookmarking things in my browser and/or Google Bookmarks.<p>Edit: More specifically, I'm looking for help with managing large numbers of bookmarks -- or maybe just help with a bad memory. ;)
======
pcxor
I tried using Delicious but it did not fit the bill well. I now use Firefox
Sync, which seamlessly syncs all my bookmarks. I use 'Read it Later' (FF
addon) to keep track of my to-read list and Google Reader for about 40-50 RSS
feeds. I think the downside is not being able to sync with other browsers (may
be there is a Chrome extension for FF Sync??, I am not sure). And I really did
not dig the whole social bookmarking thing, I just tweet any interesting link
I find.

As for using specific tools, the problem is one cannot be sure if it is going
to be supported continuously. Though every tool provides a way to export data
if it ever is discontinued, the overhead of finding a new tool and getting
used to it is tiresome. So I find it better to stick to the default browser
provided tools.

~~~
may
What didn't you like about Delicious?

~~~
pcxor
The workflow with delicious was not smooth. I had installed the FF addon. (Do
remember it was a while ago) When you click on the delicious button a new
window opens, which I don't really need and there was no way to turn it off or
atleast I cudn't find one. I like the star icon in the FF address bar, one-
click and done. Double-click to add tags, very intuitive and maintains the
flow.

The delicious website was a drag, bad UI and navigation, just seemed too much
work for just bookmarking. I really liked their social sharing features
though, but that was not my priority.

------
statictype
I use Pinbord.in (and before that, delicious). It won't help you organize them
but will let you tag and find them easily later. I wrote my own chrome
extension to easily add bookmarks to pinboard and sync them locally so I can
easily search through them in my browser.

~~~
may
Yeah, I've thought about signing up for pinboard before. Have you released the
extension anywhere?

~~~
statictype
I tried to upload it to the chrome gallery. But the upload process required my
images to fit some specifics which I tried to do but didn't accept. After a
few minutes, I couldn't be bothered and didn't release it there.

The code is available here:
[https://bitbucket.org/statictype/code/src/07e811007297/pinbo...](https://bitbucket.org/statictype/code/src/07e811007297/pinboard/)
(Or mail me if you want it in a zip file. - shivanan at statictype.org)

It's basically a pinboard clone of my earlier delicious extension:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/admlhjejpgfmlfhooo...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/admlhjejpgfmlfhooopmkggmfbeabkfn)

BTW, the chrome gallery has lots of delicious/pinboard extensions. You may
want to look at those too.

------
flignats
Evernote - it may not be in your browser, but it sure allows me to keep track
of websites I want to remember, why, and easily search for them.

Plus, I already use it for a bunch of other stuff.

------
Dramatize
Anyone find bookmarking a black hole?

It's something I've been thinking about. Something like a reverse Q&A site
where you add the questions a blog post answers.

------
neuromancer2600
I started using diigo a while back. While I thought I valued the caching
feature a lot (back then it was still free), I must admit that I didn't ever
made most out of it.

~~~
may
Sounds cool. Thanks!

------
Brainix
I wrote my own very minimal social bookmarking service:

<http://imi-imi.appspot.com/>

------
ewams
Just use Opera. Opera Link has automatically kicked bookmark butt for a while.

------
nreece
Synced bookmarks in Google Chrome.

~~~
adamculpepper
Same here. I <3 Google Chrome.

